# ti strippo



## yannalan

Altra domanda, prego
che ti importa se ti strippo .

Que t'importe si je te ........ ?
(parla del padrone)
Grazie.


----------



## satyaputra

Ha significati che variano da regione a regione.
So che per la forma riflessiva "stripparsi" sono attestati significati come: divertirsi, ridere a crepapelle ma anche mangiare moltissimo.
Nella forma transitiva come nel tuo caso, strippare qualcuno può voler dire sconvolgere, sconcertare, turbare qualcuno.
Però so che è un termine soggetto a variazione regionale, quindi dipende da quale variante dell'italiano stai considerando.

Ha anche il significato che non ho menzionato di "sfinire".


----------



## yannalan

Grazie ancora.
Il autore e Paolo Pietrangeli. E nato a Roma.


----------



## Necsus

yannalan said:


> Grazie ancora.
> L'autore è Paolo Pietrangeli. È nato a Roma.


Non è un significato normalmente usato, ma credo proprio che Pietrangeli in quella canzone intendesse dire 'se ti ammazzo (sventrandoti)'.


----------



## yannalan

Grazie, Nessus


----------



## stefano1488

Necsus said:


> Non è un significato normalmente usato, ma credo proprio che Pietrangeli in quella canzone intendesse dire 'se ti ammazzo (sventrandoti)'.


 
Credo anch'io.
"Spanzare", al centro-sud, ha lo stesso significato.
"Strippare" suona particolarmente romanesco.


----------

